# I need help with my dissertation on horror events



## Chimene (Jan 9, 2015)

I love Halloween Horror Nights wish I could go every year but sadly I live In Scotland where we don't have anything as grand as HHN. The last time I went was 2013 and the houses were great...favourite has to be American werewolf in London. Those puppets were awesome. The attention to detail and spectacle is always spot on.
Dont know if I'm allowed to post this but I need a little help with my final year at university. 
If anyone has time to kill&#8230;I have two surveys that need responses for my dissertation on horror events specifically HHN and fear tourism. I want to know whether these events can help save failing tourism sites such as castles or manor houses. Any help would be much appreciated.
Fear tourism: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PPJLY6P
Universal's Halloween horror nights: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PSPKRMX
Thanks. I will delete this if its unacceptable to post this though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I took them both. I hope this helps. The questions made me think about things I hadn't thought of before. Nice.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Done the fear tourism one - never been to Universal so can't be of any help there. Good luck with the dissertation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Did the 1st but have never been to Universal so did not do it


----------

